# أين انت من الصورة ؟؟



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2006)

*أين انت من الصورة ؟؟*

*أين أنت من الصورة ؟؟*




*فى لوحه رائعه رسم الفنان اوجين برناند تلاميذ السيد المسيح جالسين فى شكل دائره تبدو على وجههم علامات الحيره والاسى 


وكل منهم يضع فمه فى اذن الاخر متسائلا احقا سيقوم المسيح كما قال وقد كتب تحتها سبت الياس وقصد به السبت الذي كان فيه السيد المسيح جاثما فى القبر ,لكن الفنان لم ينسى ان يلقي ظلال مضيئه على ركن من اللوحه ولعله فى ذلك اراد فى صمته, ورب صمت ابلغ من كلام ,ان يعلن دخول المسيح الى تلاميذه والابواب مغلقه فحل بحلوله بينهم نور السلام وطرد باشعته الياس والخوف والظلام . اما انت فى اى جزىء من هذه اللوحه ؟ هل من اللذين يسيطر عليهم الحزن والاسى ام من اللذين تمتعو بالشمس؟ اى بالقيامه... من يصدق اثنى عشر تلميذ يكرزوا فى المسكونه كلها بقوه غير عاديه ...الذين كانو خائفين من الايام ...ومن يصدق عظه لبطرس الصياد يحول ثلاثه الاف يهودى الى الايمان وشاول المضطهد بافراط كنيسه الله يتحول الى بولس البناء الحكيم فى ملكوت الله .*


*اذكرونى فى فتاااااااااااات صلواتكم*​


----------



## ميرنا (3 يناير 2006)

ميرسى يا جيجى


----------



## blackguitar (3 يناير 2006)

*كلام جميل اوى يا جومانا
لما الانسان بيحس بالياس وان الببان اتقفلت نسى ربنا
نسى ان ربنا بيدخل خلال الببان المقفوله ويرجع الامل تانى*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (3 يناير 2006)

موضوع لذيذ


----------



## †gomana† (4 يناير 2006)

اشكروا كل اخواتى اللى مروا وردوا 

ميرنا وبلاك وكيرو 

ربنا يبارككم


----------

